# Curl had twins!



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

My La Mancha had twins at about 3:30 this morning. I went out at 3:45 cause I heard a little noise on the baby monitor and these two were on the ground and still wet. I just needed to dry them and get them nursing... One doe and one buck, Mini Manchas!!!!



















Of course the most colorful is the buck...

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Cuties


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Congrats!! they are beautiful


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Pretty pretty!:balloons:


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 17, 2013)

Cuties


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

adorable!! congratulations


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Awww...they're cute

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Soo cute!!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Beautiful! 


Theresa 
Sent from my IPhone


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Congratulations! 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## FriendlyFainterFarm (Mar 2, 2014)

Congrats! beautiful babies  :hi5:


----------

